# [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleiner Bruder im Check.



## Jarafi (30. März 2014)

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!*​ 
*Dark ROCK 3
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
          Nachdem ich mir den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 ja bereits in einem Review hier angeschaut habe, folgt nun mit dem Dark 3 das kleinere Modell aus der Dark Rock Serie.
  Dieser setzt nur auf einen Kühlturm und einen 135-mm Lüfter, bietet jedoch ähnliche Features wie sein großer Bruder.
  Dazu zählen das Lamellendesign mit der vergrösserten Wärmeabgabefläche sowie der zusätzliche Kühlblock auf der Bodenplatte.

  Mit einem Kaufpreis von knapp 51-€ reiht er sich im oberen Preissegment bei den CPU-Kühlern ein.
  Wie sich der kleine Bruder des Dark ROCK Pro 3 schlägt, klärt mein Test.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gN2tPtJmiSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Was ihr so findet*


Sucht euch was aus und LOS gehts​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
            Typisch für die Dark ROCK Serie wird der Dark Rock 3 passend zu seinem Namen in einer schwarzen Kartonage ausgeliefert.
  Auf der Front ist dabei ein Bild unseres neuen Kühlers zu sehen - zusammen mit dessen namensgebenden Schriftzug.
  Die Rückseite zeigt eine Auflistung der technischen Details in Tabellenform sowie eine technische Zeichnung des Dark Rock 3.
  Seine Sprachkenntnisse kann man auf den beiden Seiten unter Beweis stellen - hier finden wir in fünf Sprachen die Features aufgelistet.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
    Öffnen wir die Schachtel, finden wir neben dem sicher verstauten Dark Rock 3 auch das kleine Zubehörpaket.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

            Halten wir den Dark Rock 3 ohne Verpackung in unseren Händen, fällt uns natürlich sofort die komplett schwarze Farbgebung ins Auge, die typisch für die Dark Rock Kühler-Serie von be quiet! ist.
  Lamellen, Heatpipes sowie die Bodenplatte wurden hierzu komplett mit einer schwarzen Nickelschicht überzogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Be quiet! setzt beim Dark Rock 3 auf die Einzelturm-Kühlerbauweise mit 51 Aluminiumlamellen in einem Abstand von 2-mm, wobei drei dieser Lamellen aufgrund der gewölbten Deckelplatte etwas kürzer ausfallen als die restlichen 48.
  Die Lamellen verfügen, wenn man sich den Kühler von unten betrachtet, über kleine ‚Einnoppungen’ in den Lamellen; diese sollen die Kühlfläche vergrössern und somit zu niedrigeren Temperaturen führen.
  Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger wurde der Kühler außerdem um 6-mm in der Höhe zurechtgestutzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Damit die Abwärme schnell an die Aluminiumlamellen abgegeben werden kann, setzt be quiet! auf sechs 6-mm Heatpipes aus Kupfer.
  Als CPU-Kontaktfläche dient eine massive Aluminiumbodenplatte die auf der Unterseite komplett plan geschliffen wurde um einen guten Wärmeübergang zu gewährleisten.
  Auf der CPU-Kontaktfläche befindet sich ein zusätzlicher kleiner Kühlkörper, der für zusätzliche Kühlleistung sorgen soll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Abschluss nach oben setzt be quiet! wie beim Dark Rock PRO 3 auf eine Aluminiumabdeckung aus schwarz eloxierten und gebürstetem Aluminium, in dessen Mitte sich in Silber der be quiet Schriftzug befindet.
  Ebenfalls sind auf dem Deckel sehr schön die zwölf Heatpipeabschlüsse zu erkennen; diese bestehen aus schwarzen Stahlkappen und fügen sich so perfekt in das schwarze Gesamtbild ein.
  So kommt der Kühler gesamt auf 976-g. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Damit der Kühler natürlich auch genügend Frischluft bekommt, setzt be quiet! auf einen hauseignen 135-mm Lüfter, der über einen PWM-Anschluss mit dem Mainboard verbunden wird.
  Fixiert wird der Lüfter am Kühlkörper mit zwei Klammern.
Da der Lüfter über einen neuen 6-Pol Motor verfügt, wird die Drehzahl vom Mainboard falsch ausgegeben, ein Adapter soll hier abhilfe schaffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Verarbeitungstechnisch ist - wie von be quiet! gewohnt  -alles bestens beim Dark Rock 3.




*Die Montage *​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
              Als Testsystem für die Montage dient ein AM3+ System mit einer FX-CPU von AMD
  Zu Beginn wird das komplette AMD-Retentionmodul entfernt und die CPU von der alten Wärmeleitpaste gereinigt.
  Danach folgt ein kurzer Griff zur Montageanleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Multibackplate werden nun die entsprechenden Löcher für euren CPU Sockel mit den vier Gewindestangen versehen und so unter dem Mainboard platziert, dass diese aus den vier Bohrungen um den CPU-Sockel hervorstehen. An diese hervorstehenden Stangen werden nun die C-Profilabstandshalter geklippt.
  Am eigentlichen CPU-Kühler werden nun die beiden AMD Halterungen mit jeweils zwei Schrauben montiert.
  Nun wird die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der CPU-Kühler auf den vier Gewindestangen positioniert und festgezogen.
  Doch hier wird es etwas fummelig, da gleichzeitig der Kühler gehalten werden will und von hinten geschraubt werden muss - ist dies jedoch geschafft, sitzt der Kühler bombenfest auf der CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein weiterer Nachteil bei einem AMD-System: Der Kühler kann nicht um 90° in den Gehäuseluftstrom gedreht werden und so bläst er im Gehäuse entweder nach oben oder unten.
  Bei der RAM-Höhe können Module mit bis zu 42-mm in den Ram-Slots installiert werden - jedoch nicht dem, der der CPU am nächsten liegt. Hier blockieren die Heatpipes hohen RAM - also muss an dieser Position Low-Profile RAM zum Einsatz kommen.
Ihr solltet grob 10-15 Minuten für die Montage einplanen; an Werkzeug reichen ein kleiner und ein grosser Schraubendreher.  

*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​           Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau     statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen      CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch       mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle   Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.       FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst       aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei den Temperaturmessungen auf dem offenem Tischaufbau mit   dem Serienlüfter positioniert sich der Dark ROCK 3 von be quiet! im Mittelfeld der Kühlercharts.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der     geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem     Noiseblocker nahezu lautlos.
Hier positioniert sich der Dark Rock 3 im Mittelfeld.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Mit dem Performance setzte sich der Dark ROCK 3 ebenfalls ins Mittelfeld.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
 Der Dark ROCK PRO 3 verrichtet bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V seine Arbeit stets leise.
 Lediglich bei einem offnen Tischaufbau, wie bei mir, vernimmt man ein leichtes Rauschen. Werden die Lüfter mit 7-V betrieben, vernimmt man schlussendlich fast gar kein Rauschen mehr und der Dark ROCK PRO 3 arbeitet nahezu lautlos.


*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Der Dark Rock 3 aus dem Hause be quiet! hinterlässt besonders im Bezug auf die Lautstärke sowie die hervorragende Verarbeitung und die schlichte und edle Optik einen sehr guten Eindruck.
  Auch die Kühlleistung weiss zu gefallen, besonders, wenn er mit dem mitgelieferten Serienlüfter betrieben wird.
  Die Montage bietet, wenn sie vollbracht ist, dem Kühler einen sicheren Halt auf der CPU, jedoch artet der letzte Montageschritt sehr in Gefummel aus - ohne eine dritte Hand.
  Ein weiterer kleiner Nachteil bei einem AMD-System ist:
  Der Kühler kann nicht um 90° gedreht werden und schränkt somit die Nutzung des ersten RAM-Slots ein, was hohe RAM-Module angeht.

  Für 51-€ hinterlässt der Kühler einen guten Eindruck, jedoch sollte an der Montagevorrichtung endlich nachgebessert werden, da nun schon die 3. Revision mit dem etwas komplizierten System ausgeliefert wird.
Auch der Preis ist noch einen Tick zu hoch.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! **Dark ROCK 3 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! Dark ROCK 3 auf der be quiet! Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem harwdarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Abend,

der Dark Rock 3 im Test!
Viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2014)

Sehr ausfürlich super.

Da der Kühler sich aber im mittelfeld befindet ist er nichts für mich.

Von der optik her schon sehr schön.

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Danke dir! 

Schau dir doch mal den Dark Rock PRO 3 an.

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (5. April 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Schau dir doch mal den Dark Rock PRO 3 an.
> 
> Grüße



Meinst du der Kühlt besser als mein ekl brocken?

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Sollte er, was hast du für eine CPU?

Grüße


----------



## SpotlightXFX (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Meinst du der Kühlt besser als mein ekl brocken?
> 
> Mfg


 
Siehe oben die Tabellen


----------



## Intel4770K94 (6. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Kann ihn nur empfehlen läuft auf meinem I7 4770k @ 3,9Ghz mit max 50°C - 55°C und im Idle mit 25°C - 30°C laut Core Temp


----------



## Jarafi (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Ist bei deinen Temps die Raumtemperatur noch mit drin?


----------



## n3rd (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Danke Jarafi!

Wie immer ein guter Test von Dir.


Lg. n3rd

p.s.: Weiter so!


----------



## Jarafi (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Gerne .

Bin schon dabei an weiteren 

Grüße


----------



## Intel4770K94 (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

Nein Raumtemp wurde nicht weggerechnet darum sag ich ja dess er gut ist bekomm im Idle max 30°C zusammen. Hab den I7 4770k aber ein wenig undervolted.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2014)

@Jarafi

Hättest du mal lust selbstgemachte wärmeleitpaste zu testen?

Bin da grade dabei eine zu entwickeln.

Mfg


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! Dark Rock 3 - Des DarkPROs kleienr Bruder im Check.*

EDIT : 
In dem Threadtitel ist ein Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Jarafi (7. April 2014)

Danke , ist verbessert.

@Dragon AMD

Klaro wieso nicht schreib mir mal eine PN mit genauen Infos!

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke , ist verbessert.
> 
> @Dragon AMD
> 
> ...



Meine mischung wollte ich erst geheim halten. Sorry aber wenn du mir deine adresse gibst lasse ich dir eine kleine spritze zukommen.

Natürlich kostenlos!

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2014)

Moin, mir gings nicht um die Mischung.
Was hast du dir als Test vorgestellt?

Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. April 2014)

Ich dachte an vergleich tests mit normaler wärmeleitpaste oder sogar mit metall wärmeleitpaste.

Einmal normal ohne oc der cpu und einmal mit oc.

Das daraus die unterschiede sichtbar werden.

Mfg


----------



## Jarafi (9. April 2014)

Okay, ich schaue mal was ich hier habe und melde mich dann.

Grüße


----------



## spanier27 (11. April 2014)

Kleiner Tipp fürs Verschrauben auf dem Motherboard, habe den Kühler (Dark Rock 2) auf den Kopf gedreht und dann das Board von oben drauf gelegt. Ging erstaunlich gut... (Intel i5)

Ansonsten super Test!!! 

MfG


----------



## Goyoma (11. April 2014)

Suuuuper Review!
Spitzenmäßig, danke!


----------

